# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: el rol de los pesticidas aplicados a los cultivos y su toxicidad en abejas

## Polinizaciones

*¿Qué papel desempeñan los pesticidas aplicados a los cultivos en la salud de las abejas? Aunque los pesticidas han sido asociados al colapso de las colonias, hay evidencia que el efecto aditivo y sinérgico de las múltiples exposiciones a pesticidas están perjudicando a las abejas.*Los patrones de uso de los pesticidas han cambiado en la última década. Repasamos aquí la investigación sobre cómo las prácticas de control de plagas de los cultivos están afectando la salud de las abejas melíferas.La reciente secuenciación del genoma de la abeja melífera proporciona una posible explicación de la sensibilidad de las abejas a los plaguicidas; en comparación con los genomas de otros insectos, el genoma de la abeja melífera es marcadamente deficiente en el número de genes que codifican las enzimas de desintoxicación. Esta notable diferencia hace que las abejas sean más susceptibles a los pesticidas que otros insectos y la apicultura se ha visto afectada negativamente por los pesticidas aplicados a los cultivos.Pese a la dependencia de las abejas para la polinización de los cultivos en los Estados Unidos, el número de colonias ha disminuido en un 45% en los últimos 60 años. La mayoría de las pérdidas de abejas melíferas desde 1966 a 1979 fueron atribuidas al uso de pesticidas organoclorados, organofosforados, carbamatos y a la exposición de los pesticidas piretroides. Los esfuerzos por restringir la aplicación de plaguicidas durante la floración proporcionaron algún alivio. Sin embargo, nunca se ha abordado efectivamente la actividad residual de algunos pesticidas.La introducción de los ácaros: Acarapis woodi (1984) y Varroa destructor (1987), contribuyeron a las pérdidas de abejas. Al mismo tiempo, los cultivos genéticamente modificados fueron desarrollados y ampliamente extendidos, y dos nuevas clases de pesticidas sistémicos, neonicotinoides y fenilpirazoles, sustituyeron muchos de los pesticidas antiguos.El rápido desarrollo y el despliegue de estas dos nuevas técnicas de control de insectos distinguen la agricultura de los EE.UU. de las otras regiones del mundo. En Europa han tomado un enfoque más cauteloso en la adopción de nuevas prácticas agrícolas.Otro cambio importante en la agricultura ha sido el desarrollo y el amplio despliegue de los pesticidas neonicotinoides. Estos pesticidas son ampliamente utilizados en los EE.UU. en hortalizas, césped y cultivos ornamentales, algunos de las cuales son polinizados por las abejas. Ellos se pueden aplicar como tratamientos de semillas, tratamientos del suelo y directamente al follaje de la planta.La exposición a los pesticidas también puede interactuar con los agentes patógenos que dañan la salud de las abejas.Durante muchos años, el método estándar de laboratorio para evaluar el riesgo de los plaguicidas fue determinar la dosis letal media (LD50). En una segunda instancia, los efectos de los pesticidas en artrópodos fueron evaluados mediante la ejecución de pruebas LD50 de las especies beneficiosas para identificar los productos con la menor actividad. En los Estados Unidos este protocolo sigue siendo la base fundamental de la evaluación del riesgo en el registro de plaguicidas. Sin embargo, este enfoque de evaluación de riesgos sólo toma en cuenta la supervivencia de las abejas adultas expuestas a los pesticidas en un plazo relativamente corto.En Europa, cuando los procedimientos normales no entregan conclusiones claras sobre la inocuidad de un plaguicida, se recomiendan estudios adicionales. Sin embargo, no se han establecido protocolos específicos. Los ensayos de toxicidad aguda en abejas adultas pueden ser poco apropiados para las pruebas de plaguicidas sistémicos debido a la frecuencia de la exposición de las abejas. Pruebas de alimentación crónica utilizando colonias enteras pueden proporcionar una mejor forma de cuantificar los efectos de los plaguicidas.Los estudios realizados en Europa a finales de los años noventa sugirieron que los residuos neonicotinoides pueden acumularse en el polen y el néctar de las plantas tratadas y representan un riesgo potencial para las abejas.El uso de pesticidas sistémicos más nuevos, incluyendo los neonicotinoides imidacloprid y fenilpirazoles (por ejemplo, el fipronil) ha llegado a ser frecuente en los Estados Unidos. La exposición de las abejas a pesticidas sistémicos, es decir,  presentes en los tejidos vegetales, es muy diferente a la de los plaguicidas tradicionales, donde la toxicidad aguda es una preocupación primordial. En cambio, las abejas en todas las etapas de desarrollo pueden estar expuestas crónicamente a dosis subletales de estos compuestos.Las consecuencias de este nuevo modo de exposición no han sido consideradas ampliamente en cuanto a la regulación de pesticidas de los Estados Unidos, aunque la EPA actualmente está revisando la situación de estos compuestos. Los apicultores deben estar atentos a estas deliberaciones. La restricción de nuevos compuestos puede resultar en una reversión a sustancias químicas más antiguas que perjudican claramente a las abejas. Los apicultores deben sopesar los riesgos y las evidencias cuidadosamente antes de tomar una posición.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: CURSO: POLINIZACIÓN con ABEJAS en CULTIVOS AGRÍCOLAS CURSO: POLINIZACIÓN con ABEJAS en CULTIVOS AGRÍCOLAS La biodiversidad de abejas aumenta el rendimiento de los cultivos de arándanos Francia: prohibición de aplicar pesticidas durante el día para proteger a las abejas Persistencia de pesticidas abamectina y methonyl en cultivos medicinales

----------

